# Breeder queens



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Do you have a specfic strain in mind or just any breeder queen?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Latshaw has some great stock: http://latshawapiaries.com/index.php?page=breeder-queens


----------



## larrymn (Sep 3, 2011)

Joel said:


> Do you have a specfic strain in mind or just any breeder queen?


kinda want a carnie


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

larrymn said:


> kinda want a carnie


Here is Latshaw's Carnies, which they have dubbed Karnicas: http://latshawapiaries.com/index.php?page=karnica-queens 

A little pricey, though, at $510 each.


----------



## larrymn (Sep 3, 2011)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Here is Latshaw's Carnies, which they have dubbed Karnicas: http://latshawapiaries.com/index.php?page=karnica-queens
> 
> A little pricey, though, at $510 each.


you say a little pricey, I say way pricey


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Just heard Dann Purvis teach a queen rearing course last Saturday, and he is selling some breeders this year for $275.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Purvis has just switched to only selling breeders. He is out of the production queen business. He does have good survivor stock.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

larrymn said:


> I say way pricey


That's what I meant. 

Standman has a good recommendation for Purvis, they're great too.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

It is important to remember that breeder queens aren't necessarily good production queens at all. They are intended as a means to transfer specific genetics into a large number of virgins. If they come out of a proven breeding program (like Joe's) they may well be a bargain at twice that price. For most perhaps spending the same money on a couple hundred queens from a good breeder of your choice and selecting the best for your own breeder makes better sense.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Here is the list I have on file for Queen Breeders. I have another list for VSH Breeders. Latshaw would fall under the latter.

http://carpentersapiaries.com/ - Italian stock selected for mite mauling
http://www.arnoldhoneybeeservices.com - Italian survivor and Russian stock
http://www.beeweaver.com/ - went treatment free about 10 years ago
http://www.bjornapiaries.com - description is a bit weak but does say untreated
http://www.coldcountryqueens.com - Russian stock untreated for several years
http://www.honeybeegenetics.com/home.html - included because they did so much work on SMR
http://www.johnstonshoneybeefarm.com - untreated since 2003
http://www.mikesbeesandhoney.com/ - produces selected AI queens
http://www.mountainvalleybees.com/ - Alabama producer, at least 12 years untreated
http://www.oldsolenterprises.com - survivor queen stock program, survivor queens
http://www.wildernessbees.com/ or http://www.owa.cc - 10 years no chems, Bee Culture published an article about them
http://www.purvisbees.com/ - 10 years untreated, has highly varroa tolerant bees
http://www.vpqueenbees.com/ - untreated since 1999

http://www.dixiebeesupply.com - uses some soft treatments
http://www.ziaqueenbees.com/ - uses some soft treatments
http://russellapiaries.webs.com/ - has some lines that are varroa tolerant

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm - don't know if Michael Bush will be offering queens for 2012!
http://www.russianbreeder.com - this is the Russian queen breeder cooperators website. 

I am still working on the list for breeders in general. Got focused on VSH for a while.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> It is important to remember that breeder queens aren't necessarily good production queens at all.
> 
> For most perhaps spending the same money on a couple hundred queens from a good breeder of your choice and selecting the best for your own breeder makes better sense.


I agree Jim. First...II breeder queens...are they breeder queens or experiments? Crossing two lines via II doesn't necessarily create breeder queens. Install the daughters in production hives, follow performance for a couple years, and then you'll know if they're worth their salt.

If you have enough colonies to use store bought production queens, follow the same procedure and use the best in your breeding program.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i'll be grafting eggs from the best of my best, that are proven in my location.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

If you want Carnies, I would highly recommend VP Queens in Frederick, MD. I bought two last year for $165.00.


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.honeyrunapairies.com$150 queens


----------



## Whitetail (Feb 3, 2011)

I had good luck with a VP breeder too Matt. Their price has gone up since Glenn is out of the picture, and they no longer offer the open mated breeders I don't believe, which was what I used for bringing in additional diversity to my operation.


----------



## larrymn (Sep 3, 2011)

got a web site for this place?


matt1954 said:


> If you want Carnies, I would highly recommend VP Queens in Frederick, MD. I bought two last year for $165.00.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.vpqueenbees.com/


----------



## larrymn (Sep 3, 2011)

site don't work


Mustang said:


> http://www.honeyrunapairies.com$150 queens


----------



## larrymn (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks


matt1954 said:


> http://www.vpqueenbees.com/


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

larrymn said:


> site don't work


There was a typo in the URL. Here is the correct one:

http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/nwc-queens/orders/



> Queens will be available April 29th though September 2nd
> ​*Open Mated New World Carniolan Queens
> *​We also offer Virgin Queens, Ripe Queen Cells and Breeder Queens Open Mated New World Carniolan Queens: Our open mated queens are grafted from stock from the New World Carnolian Breeding program. They are mated and are laying in our 5 frame mating nucs before they are shipped.
> 
> http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/nwc-queens/orders/


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Whitetail said:


> I had good luck with a VP breeder too Matt. Their price has gone up since Glenn is out of the picture, and they no longer offer the open mated breeders I don't believe, which was what I used for bringing in additional diversity to my operation.


Hi--thank you for the positive feedback!

Although I know using open-mated breeders is a great way to bring in new stock, we're focusing on producing AI/II Breeder queens solely.

We do have a referral page, similar to Tom Glenn's one. Listed are producers who use our stock in their queen production program:

www.vpqueenbees.com/referral.html


All the producers make great queens!


Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------

